# SIEBEN SÖHNE DES HIMMELS BAUM



## Frettchenfreund (10. Juni 2008)

Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen!

Ich habe seit über 3 Jahren einen " SIEBEN SÖHNE DES HIMMELS BAUM " und habe 
gelesen, dass man den Baum über Stecklinge vermehren kann.

Jetzt meine Frage:

Hat das schon mal einer geschafft?

Bei mir hat es noch nie geklappt.

@ Elschen

Kannst sofort  " FOTOS "


----------



## Nymphaion (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: SIEBEN SÖHNE DES HIMMELS BAUM*

Hallo,

da es sich um ein Geißblattgewächs handelt, würde ich es mit halbreifen Stecklingen probieren. Bodenwärme und hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit vorausgesetzt, sollten die Stecklinge in 4 - 6 Wochen wurzeln.


----------

